# Need an Engine Rebuild recommendation



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello everyone.
First want to say thanks for responses to previous posts. this forum/community has been invaluable. 
I'm looking for recommendation for an engine rebuilder. I'm in Asheville NC, in western Norht Carolina, close to Spartanburg SC, Charlotte NC and Greenville SC. I tried the yellow pages, internet and can't find any place to do a standard engine rebuild on a '70 lemans convertible with a 350 2bbl for under $5500! I could replace the engine cheaper but the car has matching numbers.
Problem locally is can find a lot of guys that "do rebulids on the side" but they want the engine out of the car and can't find anyone to pull it seperately and put it back in. Found 2 High dollar restoration places and they are starting over $6000. Is it really that much. I don't want a performace engine, just a standard rebuild, It needs new valves and lifters so figured I'd just have the whole thing done. Car runs so I can drive within a 100 mi. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I know of someone who is 190 miles from you in Canton, Ga.


----------

